# Scenes from America



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 8, 2022)

Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


----------



## pknopp (Oct 8, 2022)

Someone that would do this does not care about things like permits.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 8, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


Because *MAGA ----MURICA DAMNIT!!*


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 8, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Because *MAGA ----MURICA DAMNIT!!*


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 8, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


>


I have no doubt that insanity runs in your family.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 8, 2022)

We have a long history of hooliganism at football matches. But we have never had a shot fired at a game.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


What do you Eurotrash know about Ohio?   You have never been to Ohio.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Donald H (Oct 8, 2022)

Football games are a likely place for acting out the need for violence with guns.

The game seems to be a manifestation of the need for violence, but now with extremism so common, a game is not fulfilling the needs of many.

We'll have to wait and see if gun violence at football games, outgrows violence at other sports venues?

Does anyone have the statistics for shooting at football games and other sports events in America?


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> What do you Eurotrash know about Ohio?   You have never been to Ohio.


If gunshots are common at Ohio football games, I'm not going to any Ohio football games.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 8, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


/——-/ In Canada, no need for guns because people are bored to death watching hockey.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 8, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> We have a long history of hooliganism at football matches. But we have never had a shot fired at a game.


People don't go to Soccer games to see violence Tommy.

American football is a different matter. 

You've made your point and as long as your threads aren't deleted, it's keeping the forum alive in the slow times.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 8, 2022)

Donald H said:


> People don't go to Soccer games to see violence Tommy.
> 
> American football is a different matter.
> 
> You've made your point and as long as your threads aren't deleted, it's keeping the forum alive in the slow times.


Well a certain element do. Its actually a lot less these days. Security is a lot tighter and the stadiums are very safe.
Certainly the major stadia should be able to eliminate guns from inside the stadium. Its 25 years since I went through a metal detector at West Ham and the tech will have improved since then.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 8, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well a certain element do. Its actually a lot less these days. Security is a lot tighter and the stadiums are very safe.
> Certainly the major stadia should be able to eliminate guns from inside the stadium. Its 25 years since I went through a metal detector at West Ham and the tech will have improved since then.


I think you're missing the point about going to the game to see violence. There is no violence of any significance in a soccer game. The American game is completely about violence.

Fan violence due to rivalry is something different.

Canadian hockey wasn't a game of violence either until the US influence in professional hockey changed it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Someone that would do this does not care about things like permits.


It has to do with the right’s unwarranted opposition to addressing gun crime and violence having nothing to do with the regulation of firearms.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 8, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I think you're missing the point about going to the game to see violence. There is no violence of any significance in a soccer game. The American game is completely about violence.
> 
> Fan violence due to rivalry is something different.
> 
> Canadian hockey wasn't a game of violence either until the US influence in professional hockey changed it.


I would point you to rugby as a similar violent game. But it doesnt encourage violence or attract violent people.
Im not sure its the sport itself.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It has to do with the right’s unwarranted opposition to addressing gun crime and violence having nothing to do with the regulation of firearms.



 I can't say they have an opposition to addressing gun crime.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I can't say they have an opposition to addressing gun crime.


Of course they have.

Conservatives oppose all firearm regulatory measures to address gun crime and violence based on the slippery slope fallacy that any new measure will result in guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated.’

The right’s unwarranted opposition to UBCs being an example – a measure having nothing to do with the regulation of firearms.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Of course they have.
> 
> Conservatives oppose all firearm regulatory measures to address gun crime and violence based on the slippery slope fallacy that any new measure will result in guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated.’
> 
> The right’s unwarranted opposition to UBCs being an example – a measure having nothing to do with the regulation of firearms.


/——-/ As a test, take the guns away from criminals fist, and we’ll see how that works out.


----------



## Peace (Oct 8, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


>


I would but you keep on hiding the Thorazine on me!


----------



## pknopp (Oct 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Of course they have.
> 
> Conservatives oppose all firearm regulatory measures to address gun crime and violence based on the slippery slope fallacy that any new measure will result in guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated.’
> 
> The right’s unwarranted opposition to UBCs being an example – a measure having nothing to do with the regulation of firearms.



 One does not have to get the governments permission to exercise one's Constitutional rights.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 8, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?



What color do you think the shooter was?


----------



## themirrorthief (Oct 8, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> If gunshots are common at Ohio football games, I'm not going to any Ohio football games.


its ok topless cheerleaders arent needed


----------



## pknopp (Oct 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> What color do you think the shooter was?



 The same color as kids who usually shoot up schools?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The same color as kids who usually shoot up schools?



Those people come in all colors.
But you can bet this was an angry black male.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Those people come in all colors.
> But you can bet this was an angry black male.



 No, the kids who shoot up schools are practically all white but don't let that stop you.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 8, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Black people need permits to exist.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 8, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?




If you would, please provide a link to information that links this shooting to the new open carry policy in the state of Ohio. In other words, I am asking for a link that will tell us that the shooter was a legal gun owner being an asshole rather than a gang banger illegally in possession of a firearm doing what gang bangers do.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 8, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?*




Oh, and the shooting happened _outside_ of the game and stadium as everyone entering the stadium was scanned with a metal wand for weapons.

So get your facts before you start posting your derision...


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 8, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> its ok topless cheerleaders arent needed


But they sure are welcome.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No, the kids who shoot up schools are practically all white but don't let that stop you.



  Yes the majority of them are white but as far numbers go they kill a small fraction of people compared to inner city thugs who are for the most part black.
In fact it's not even close.
  And the white killers have usually been harrassed for various reasons to the point that they snap.
While blacks kill people while robbing them or shooting up oppssing gang members.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yes the majority of them are white but as far numbers go they kill a small fraction of people compared to inner city thugs who are for the most part black.


 
 We are discussing a school shooting. 



HereWeGoAgain said:


> In fact it's not even close.
> And the white killers have usually been harrassed for various reasons to the point that they snap.
> While blacks kill people while robbing them or shooting up oppssing gang members.



 Because people like yourself never harassed blacks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> We are discussing a school shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> Because people like yourself never harassed blacks.



A football game is hardly a school shooting,and I'm sure you'll agree when the shooter is revealed to be black.

    No I've never harassed blacks and I seriously doubt the people they rob and shoot have either.
In fact you can bet they were total strangers.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 8, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?




Normal Americans don't....the criminals created by the democrat party policies are the ones using illegal guns to commit crimes.

If we could just stop the democrat party from destroying local police, and then releasing the most violent and dangerous criminals, as well as destroying families with their policies, our crime rates where the democrat party is in total control would go down....

You are going to learn this as your left wing destroys your police, the way they have destroyed your families and created fatherless boys and girls in your country now...


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 8, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Because *MAGA ----MURICA DAMNIT!!*




They aren't Trump voters, you dumb ass......their single mothers are voting for democrats...


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 8, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> We have a long history of hooliganism at football matches. But we have never had a shot fired at a game.




It is coming......just wait and see....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No, the kids who shoot up schools are practically all white but don't let that stop you.




13 mass public shootings in 56 years...not all of them by white kids....

Mass public shootings in 2021.....?

6

Total killed....

43

Meanwhile, the other 10,000 gun murders are committed primarily by black gang members murdering other black gang members.........in cities under the total control of the democrat party...

Before you push racism, you should check out your statistics....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 8, 2022)

hjmick said:


> If you would, please provide a link to information that links this shooting to the new open carry policy in the state of Ohio. In other words, I am asking for a link that will tell us that the shooter was a legal gun owner being an asshole rather than a gang banger illegally in possession of a firearm doing what gang bangers do.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




A gang banger likely with a long criminal history of arrests by police.....followed by plea deals with democrat party prosecutors and judges....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yes the majority of them are white but as far numbers go they kill a small fraction of people compared to inner city thugs who are for the most part black.
> In fact it's not even close.
> And the white killers have usually been harrassed for various reasons to the point that they snap.
> While blacks kill people while robbing them or shooting up oppssing gang members.




More whites own guns, but commit fewer murders than blacks who own fewer guns.........before leftists push their racist bullshit, they should check the actual statistics.....

At 7% of the population, young black males commit over 50% of all murder in the U.S.....and the majority of their victims are young black males....in cities under the total control of the democrat party...


----------



## pknopp (Oct 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> 13 mass public shootings in 56 years...not all of them by white kids....
> 
> Mass public shootings in 2021.....?
> 
> ...



I'm not the one that brought race into the issue.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 9, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?



Lecture us about football riots. 










						Football riots leave at least 125 people dead after fans storm pitch
					

HORROR football riots have left at least 125 fans dead including children and police officers after fans stormed the pitch. Arema FC fans invaded their ground when the team lost 3-2 at home to thei…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Blues Man (Oct 9, 2022)

Gang related crime.

Like I said our gun violence problem is the fault of the government both state and federal because they have utterly shirked their responsibilities in enforcing gun laws.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Oct 10, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


I guess those "gun free zone" signs didn't do much to stop a criminal who wanted to do criminal shit.

The permitless carry law didn't outlaw gun free zones.  What went wrong?


----------



## marvin martian (Oct 10, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?



This is blue city America. The rest of the country doesn't live like this.


----------



## hadit (Oct 10, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> If gunshots are common at Ohio football games, I'm not going to any Ohio football games.


If they were common, they wouldn't make the news.


----------



## The Duke (Oct 10, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 10, 2022)

The Duke said:


>


Is that what they call animal husbandry?


----------



## The Duke (Oct 10, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Is that what they call animal husbandry?


Couldn't tell ya. Go fap to ..Oh wtf is Trump's daughter's name again..Ivanka Trump some moar!

She's beautiful, but she'll never be yours, no matter how much you fap to her past images.

Maybe in your faptastic fantasies, but not in reality. Owait, it's Ivanka Kushner now. A married woman you fap to. I won't deny she's hot.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


Good idea for a running thread. With your permission I'll post other "scenes from America" from time to time.
Like this one: Two Dads Shot Each Other's Daughters in Road Rage Incident: Cops


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 20, 2022)

Here's another one.









						Lansing Twp. man pleads guilty in shooting death of pregnant girlfriend in 2021
					

Michael Sczepanski is expected to be sentenced to a minimum of 12 years in prison for the shooting death of Katelyn Marie Smith.



					eu.lansingstatejournal.com


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Good idea for a running thread. With your permission I'll post other "scenes from America" from time to time.
> Like this one: Two Dads Shot Each Other's Daughters in Road Rage Incident: Cops


Shouldn’t you folks be concentrating on your inability to safely handle kitchen utensils?

We’ll have to institute an _assault knife ban_ to keep you safe from one-another.




			https://commonslibrary.parliament.uk/research-briefings/sn04304/
		


The ONS publishes data on police recorded crime involving a knife or sharp instrument for a selection of serious violent offences. In the year ending March 2021, there were around 41,000 (selected) offences involving a knife or sharp instrument in England and Wales (excluding Greater Manchester Police Force).  This was 15% lower than in 2019/20 and 27% higher than in 2010/11. Recent trends in knife crime have been affected by undercounting in the Greater Manchester Police Force area prior to 2018/19. Increases in recorded offences since 2018/19 are directly related with improvements in recording practices.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 20, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Good idea for a running thread. With your permission I'll post other "scenes from America" from time to time.
> Like this one: Two Dads Shot Each Other's Daughters in Road Rage Incident: Cops




Yeah...one of you fascists already did that one.

Meanwhile, with over 350 million Americans in the country, and over 600 million guns in private hands, and over 21.5 million Americans legally able to carry guns for self defense......you would have to match the 1.1 million times a year Americans use their legal guns to stop rapes, robberies, murders, beatings, stabbings, and mass public shootings....according to the Centers for Disease Control...or 1.5 million times a year according to the Department of Justice.....

Then, you would have to explain the fact.....

In 6 years, 1939-1945 Europeans, after banning and confiscating guns, murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children.

Gun murder in the United States, in our entire 246 year history, comes out to about 2,460,000 murdered, with the vast majority of our victims being criminals, and their friends, and family.

Your gun banning countries have more murder in their history than our gun murder in the U.S....

We really have nothing to learn from you......


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 20, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Here's another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah...this isn't a gun story, this is a being with a drug abusing alcoholic story....but thanks for playing.  And the Felony Firearm possession implies he was not legally able to own the gun in the first place......


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 20, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Here's another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Murder in Europe....1939-1945..... 15 million. ( Innocent men, women, and children.)

Gun murder in the entire 246 year history of the United States..... 2,460,000.  ( Majority of victims are criminals and those connected to criminals)

Yeah, you have nothing to teach us.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 20, 2022)

Seems you can't even go for a ride in your car over there...



			https://www.tri-cityherald.com/news/local/crime/article267456852.html
		










						Teen, his dad shoot at woman they mistakenly thought tried to break in, Florida cops say
					

“This ranks among the craziest stuff that I have seen in a while,” a Florida sheriff said.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah...this isn't a gun story, this is a being with a drug abusing alcoholic story....but thanks for playing.  And the Felony Firearm possession implies he was not legally able to own the gun in the first place......


Of course it isn't... 
Try Googling Felony Firearm posession in Michigan, here's an example:
"Essentially, if you carry or possess a firearm while committing a felony in Michigan, you can be charged with Felony Firearm as well as the other felony." Felon In Possession Of A Firearm vs. Felony Firearm
Oh, so "reponsible" gun owners never drink or take legallly approved recreational drugs? 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 20, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Seems you can't even go for a ride in your car over there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again....

In 6 years Europeans murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children.

Gun murder in the U.S......all gun murder....2,460,000 over our entire 246 year history.......

You have us beat hands down....you just prefer the government murdering innocent men, women and children, while here, the vast majority of our gun murder victims are criminals and their associates...

See the difference?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 20, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Of course it isn't...
> Try Googling Felony Firearm posession in Michigan, here's an example:
> "Essentially, if you carry or possess a firearm while committing a felony in Michigan, you can be charged with Felony Firearm as well as the other felony." Felon In Possession Of A Firearm vs. Felony Firearm
> Oh, so "reponsible" gun owners never drink or take legallly approved recreational drugs?
> ...




The majority of these accidents happen to criminals, who are also drug abusers and alcoholics......

Over 350 million Americans.

600 million guns in private hands.

Over 21.5 million Americans can legally carry guns for self defense.

Accidental gun deaths in 2020

535

Cars in the United States accidentally killed 42,339

Meanwhile, you guys murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children in just 6 years.....

Can you see which number is bigger?


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Again....
> 
> In 6 years Europeans murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children.
> 
> ...


You try to compare a world war with every day gun crime, and you wonder why people call you batshit crazy.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 20, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> You try to compare a world war with every day gun crime, and you wonder why people call you batshit crazy.



Moron...this wasn't from the war....this was the German socialists, and the countries they occupied, rounding up civilians for mass murder......after those same countries banned and confiscated civilian guns starting in the 1920s....by the mid 1930s, the German socialists began to murder those innocent men, women and children.....

That is on top of those killed as a direct result of the war...

NAZI GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER



*German socialists*
*
By genocide, the murder of hostages, reprisal raids, forced labor, "euthanasia," starvation, exposure, medical experiments, and terror bombing, and in the concentration and death camps, the Nazis murdered from 15,003,000 to 31,595,000 people, most likely 20,946,000 men, women, handicapped, aged, sick, prisoners of war, forced laborers, camp inmates, critics, homosexuals, Jews, Slavs, Serbs, Germans, Czechs, Italians, Poles, French, Ukrainians, and many others. Among them 1,000,000 were children under eighteen years of age.1 
*
*And none of these monstrous figures even include civilian and military combat or war-deaths*

http://[URL='http://hawaii.edu/powe...]http://hawaii.edu/powerkills/NAZIS.CHAP1.HTM[/URL]


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 22, 2022)

TBH, not checked if this is true or not and I found it amusing, but it sums up a lot of people's view on American gun culture.








						Bystanders Too Busy Complimenting Each Other’s Guns To Stop Mass Shooter
					

MARFA, TX—Completely unfazed by the countless screaming, blood-covered mall-goers who frantically sprinted past them, local bystanders Kevin Steele, Justin Reynolds, and Derek Davis were reportedly too busy complimenting each other’s guns Thursday to stop a mass shooting. “Oh my gosh, is that...




					www.theonion.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 22, 2022)

Just so you know, Yanks, there are better ways to break up in a relationship...








						Pasadena woman shot to death on 210 Freeway was targeted by ex-boyfriend, detective says
					

Dashcam footage captured the September 2021 shooting, according to court testimony.




					www.sgvtribune.com


----------



## Blues Man (Oct 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron...this wasn't from the war....this was the German socialists, and the countries they occupied, rounding up civilians for mass murder......after those same countries banned and confiscated civilian guns starting in the 1920s....by the mid 1930s, the German socialists began to murder those innocent men, women and children.....
> 
> That is on top of those killed as a direct result of the war...
> 
> ...


Just let this thread be a circle jerk for Brits who have nothing better to do than whine about the US and it's freedoms.  Maybe then they'll stop wasting our time with their ignorance


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 22, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Just so you know, Yanks, there are better ways to break up in a relationship...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please......you have to keep posting these...... you Europeans murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children in just 6 years..... our criminals murdering each other with guns, and gun accidents in this country are never going to catch up to that number.....

In 246 years of gun murder in the U.S. we only reached about 2,460,000 murders............so please, keep posting these things for us...you have a lot of catching up to do since your governments are bigger murderers than American criminals are....

And...keep in mind...the only thing that stopped the mass murder of civilians in Europe by your governments?  Americans with our guns....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 22, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> TBH, not checked if this is true or not and I found it amusing, but it sums up a lot of people's view on American gun culture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are a fucking moron........do you understand that?   That is from the fucking Onion...a humor website....you doofus......


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 22, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> TBH, not checked if this is true or not and I found it amusing, but it sums up a lot of people's view on American gun culture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now....here are actual stories of Americans with their guns saving lives......while in Europe, the muslim terrorists rampaged through Paris without a civilian able to defend themselves...

Indiana mall shooting...



* Within 15 seconds of a gunman opening fire inside a mall in Greenwood, Indiana, Elisjsha Dicken was able to step in and prevent further deaths.





https://fox59.com/news/national-wor...ped-indiana-mall-shooter-in-15-seconds/======



West Virginia woman....



Witnesses said Butler seemed agitated and left but returned to the complex shortly after, armed with an AR-15 style rifle, and started shooting at the crowd.

Police said a woman pulled out her pistol, shooting and killing him.

"This lady was carrying a lawful firearm," Hazelett said. "A law abiding citizen who stopped the threat of probably 20 or 30 people getting killed. She engaged the threat and stopped it. She didn't run from the threat, she engaged it. Preventing a mass casualty event here in Charleston."






Woman credited with stopping mass shooting at apartment complex in West Virginia

======

======================

As Hunt and other partiers had a bite to eat in the kitchen, the suspect pulled out a gun and began firing on the crowd, sending everyone fleeing, Mendez recounted. 



Mendez was shot in the head in front of his wife, who rushed to his side and believed he was dead due to the amount of blood covering his face. She then grabbed their two daughters and put them into a room deeper in the house, barricading them and other children inside. 



"She barricaded the door with the dresser. There were three other children in there, not including my two daughters. A total of five kids. She … throws them in the closet, throws clothes over them. Tells them, ‘Be quiet. Do not make a peep if you hear loud noises in this room,’" Mendez said of his wife's actions. 



As Hunt continued his alleged rampage, two other women began fighting back against the suspect and screamed for Mendez, knowing he had a concealed carry weapon, Mendez said. 



"By the glory of God or the adrenaline and just everything, just the will to live and the will to protect my family, I was able to hear those pleas, those yells for help. I heard my name. And I was able to get up," he said. 



He was able to pull out his firearm and shoot the suspect four times in the chest. 



"Detectives have determined the individual who shot Jason, and others who fought against Jason, were acting in self-defense and defense of other innocent parties," Sgt. Tommy Hale said in a press release days after the incident, KTAR reported at the time. 



http://[URL='https://www.foxnews.co...celebrates-second-amendment-thwarting-shooter[/URL]



======







Shotgun attacker at Church service....



Wilson’s single shot quickly ended the attack that killed Wallace, 64, and White, 67, at the West Freeway Church of Christ in the Fort Worth-area town of White Settlement. He said the entire confrontation was over in no more than six seconds. More than 240 congregants were in the church at the time.



Firearms instructor took out gunman at Texas church service

=====



Southerland Springs Church shooting .....



Willeford propped his AR-15 on the pickup’s hood and peered through the sight. He could see a holographic red dot on the man’s chest. He fired twice. He wasn’t sure he’d hit him, though he was later told that the man had contusions on his chest and abdomen consistent with getting shot while wearing body armor. Regardless, the gunman stopped shooting and ran for a white Ford Explorer that was idling outside the chapel, roughly twenty yards from where Willeford had positioned himself.



The Hero of Sutherland Springs Is Still Reckoning with What Happened that Day



Deputies: Osceola pastor shot church janitor in self-defense

According to deputies, Parangan pulled out a handgun and fired multiple shots at Pastor Terry Howell, who took out his own weapon and fired back, striking Parangan.

Howell was not injured, but Parangan was taken to Osceola Regional Medical Center in critical condition.

Deputies said several church employees witnessed the incident and gave similar statements.

this Psychiatrist was not an off duty cop.....

Penn. psychiatric center shooting intended mass killing: DA

The Pennsylvania patient accused of killing his caseworker in a psychiatric center shooting carried dozens of bullets — and he would have likely continued shooting if a doctor didn’t fire back, officials said.

Richard Plotts, 49, is expected to be charged with murder for allegedly opening fire at Sister Marie Lenahan Wellness Center in Darby Thursday.

After he killed his caseworker, 53-year-old Theresa Hunt, and shot his psychiatrist, Lee Silverman, the wounded doctor fired back, stopping the attack, District Attorney Jack Whelan said in a Friday press conference.

Plotts had 39 more bullets on him. He intended a mass shooting, Whelan said.

=============



This past Sunday, exactly two weeks to the day after the Pulse attack, there was a mass shooting outside a night club in South Carolina. I’m sure you haven’t heard about it, and for two good reasons. The first reason is that the attempted murderer was unsuccessful in killing any of his victims. The second reason is because the attempted murderer was stopped by a concealed carrier at the club drawing his weapon and putting a bullet into the bad guy.


Lyman man charged following shooting at nightclub*


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 22, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Just so you know, Yanks, there are better ways to break up in a relationship...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is this Canadian women less, "murdered," than the woman in your story......?  Just wondering....

*A 23-year-old British man has been sentenced to life in prison for murdering his 19-year-old Canadian girlfriend after she travelled to the UK to meet him.*









						British man who murdered Canadian teenage girlfriend on trip to UK jailed for life
					

Ashley Wadsworth travelled across the Atlantic to see Jack Sepple in person after they met online




					www.independent.co.uk
				





Hmmmmm....is this woman less "murdered," because the British man used a hammer?

*A British journalist has been jailed for 10 years for beating his wife to death with a hammer at their Dubai home.*

*Francis Matthew was sentenced in absence at the Dubai Court of the First Instance on Sunday after being found guilty of killing his 62-year-old wife Jane Matthew in July last year.*









						British man killed wife with hammer in Dubai 'after she called him a loser'
					

Former Gulf News editor Francis Matthew avoids death penalty over killing in sentence handed down by Emirati court




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Please....explain to us how it is better to die from a beating with a hammer....I am sure you will have a good argument.....


----------



## Donald H (Oct 22, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ As a test, take the guns away from criminals fist, and we’ll see how that works out.


That's impossible. Guns and crime are a part of the American culture more than in any other modern country. And it wouldn't solve the problem anyway because the shooters are good guy or NRA members before they become murderers.

We're just right back to the need to take away most of the guns.
or
Teach the average American how to behave within the needs of a peaceful society.
And the side benefit would have prevented America's war against Russia too.

American attitudes must be changed before it's too late!


----------



## Donald H (Oct 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Now....here are actual stories of Americans with their guns saving lives......while in Europe, the muslim terrorists rampaged through Paris without a civilian able to defend themselves...


The difference is simply in the number of enraged Americans walking the streets with their gun, looking for somebody to kill.

That is the reason why there are lives to be saved to begin with. No other country has a need for self-appointed cowboys yearning for somebody to save with his/her gun.

Call it the Rittenhouse factor that has poisoned America.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 22, 2022)

Donald H said:


> That's impossible. Guns and crime are a part of the American culture more than in any other modern country. And it wouldn't solve the problem anyway because the shooters are good guy or NRA members before they become murderers.
> 
> We're just right back to the need to take away most of the guns.
> or
> ...


/-----/ "And it wouldn't solve the problem anyway because the shooters are good guy or NRA members before they become murderers."
Oh, Bullshyt. I'd like to see you prove that lame talking point. 
The incidence of citeable crimes among National Rifle Association’s six million plus members commit fewer than one in 510 serious offenses.

The lack of precision is due to the NRA’s policy of not releasing membership numbers. Citable, could be anything from missing the trash can with a candy wrapper to murder, although from observation murder among gun owners is very uncommon.

And finally, as the numbers indicate, *America’s gun owners are the most law abiding American demographic by far.*





						When Has An NRA Member Committed A Crime? - Gun Laws
					

someone came by searching for IE when has a legal NRA member committed a crime. Seriously, according to many, including 3 most of the media, and Senators Ron




					www.bevfitchett.us


----------



## Donald H (Oct 22, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-----/ "And it wouldn't solve the problem anyway because the shooters are good guy or NRA members before they become murderers."
> Oh, Bullshyt. I'd like to see you prove that lame talking point.


You missed to point. They all were good guys and some were NRA members before they murdered with their guns and became bad guys with guns.

Therefore it's quite impossible to stop the gun murdering without taking the guns away from the good guys too.

It's America's culture and it's not worth worrying about.

As a Canadian, it's not worrisome, it's just me taking part in an interesting discussion.


----------



## miketx (Oct 22, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


To protect ourselves from insane people like you shooting up football games.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 22, 2022)

Donald H said:


> You missed to point. They all were good guys and some were NRA members before they murdered with their guns and became bad guys with guns.
> 
> Therefore it's quite impossible to stop the gun murdering without taking the guns away from the good guys too.
> 
> ...


/----/ You gun grabbers are a riot.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 22, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ You gun grabbers are a riot.


I have no intention of taking away your guns. In fact I encourage bigger, more deadly, and more guns in America. That's the only way of stopping the *current * bad guys with guns, and ensuring there will be a fresh crop.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Oct 22, 2022)

Donald H said:


> You missed to point. They all were good guys and some were NRA members before they murdered with their guns and became bad guys with guns.
> 
> Therefore it's quite impossible to stop the gun murdering without taking the guns away from the good guys too.
> 
> ...


Killing someone is rarely the first crime a criminal commits.  so they weren’t good guys with guns. It’s not a interesting discussion for you, you have a fetish for attacking the freedoms that you Canadians are not permitted.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 22, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Killing someone is rarely the first crime a criminal commits.


In most cases it is the first crime of major consequence and the crime is committed in conjunction with the murder.

However, I've made my point that it's America's culture of guns and gun murders.

Your int;ended point has to be on getting rid of the bad guys with guns, as the new crop is always going to keep the situation that caused the problem stable.


AZrailwhale said:


> so they weren’t good guys with guns. It’s not a interesting discussion for you, you have a fetish for attacking the freedoms that you Canadians are not permitted.


Canadians vote on having the gun freedoms they desire. It's can't be unanimous in any country.

I won't tolerate your rudeness and childish behaviour. Be forewarned.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 22, 2022)

Donald H said:


> That's impossible. Guns and crime are a part of the American culture more than in any other modern country. And it wouldn't solve the problem anyway because the shooters are good guy or NRA members before they become murderers.
> 
> We're just right back to the need to take away most of the guns.
> or
> ...




Actually, mass murder by government, which has been far deadlier to normal people than any criminals with guns....is a distinctly, modern European thing.   They murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children in just 6 years.

In the entire 246 year history of the United States, our criminals with their guns only murdered 2,460,000 people, mostly other criminals.....246 years.

As far as guns and murder go....it would be safer for normal people to take guns away from governments...since governments, especially in Europe, Russia, Asia, have murdered more people than American criminals have in 246 years....


----------



## Donald H (Oct 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Actually, mass murder by government, which has been far deadlier to normal people than any criminals with guns....is a distinctly, modern European thing.   They murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children in just 6 years.


America has murdered 30 million people since the end of ww2, but that's beside the point.

The fact is that all the bad guys with guns were once good guys with guns, and that is presenting your problem in America. 

The new crop of bad guys with guns is continuously replenished with good guys with guns and NRA members.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Oct 22, 2022)

Donald H said:


> In most cases it is the first crime of major consequence and the crime is committed in conjunction with the murder.
> 
> However, I've made my point that it's America's culture of guns and gun murders.
> 
> ...


Screw you and what you will tolerate.  You are an opinionated idiot posting about things that you often don't comprehend in a nation that you don't belong to.  Keep your posts on Canadian Websites and maybe you won't be offended.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 23, 2022)

Donald H said:


> The difference is simply in the number of enraged Americans walking the streets with their gun, looking for somebody to kill.
> 
> That is the reason why there are lives to be saved to begin with. No other country has a need for self-appointed cowboys yearning for somebody to save with his/her gun.
> 
> Call it the Rittenhouse factor that has poisoned America.


I don't see the purpose in these types of juvenile / emotional outbursts. Is there a reason why self-appointed, mini-dictators are obsessed with cowboys?

Maybe call it the socialist / submissive factor that allows people to believe that an authoritarian knows whats best for them.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 23, 2022)

Donald H said:


> America has murdered 30 million people since the end of ww2, but that's beside the point.
> 
> The fact is that all the bad guys with guns were once good guys with guns, and that is presenting your problem in America.
> 
> The new crop of bad guys with guns is continuously replenished with good guys with guns and NRA members.


You graduated from the Trudeau madrassah?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> What do you Eurotrash know about Ohio?   You have never been to Ohio.


I've been to Florida, Georgia, South Carolina and North Carolina. Is Ohio different to those and are those different from one another?

Which counties and shires have you been to in Great Britain?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 23, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


When your culture's orientation to guns is unhealthy, crazy stuff like this happens.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Oct 23, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


In case someone comes to shoot it up, duh!


----------



## whitehall (Oct 23, 2022)

You gotta be kidding. Ever see the violent fans at British football (soccer) games? More people are beaten to death at European rugby and football matches than the relatively peaceful American versions.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> When your culture's orientation to guns is unhealthy, crazy stuff like this happens.




Our culture isn't oriented to guns...our culture is oriented to keeping our government from mass murdering 15 million or more innocent men, women and children...something your governments in Europe did in just 6 years....and you think it could never happen again....

So you sit there in an area of the world where you actually butchered 15 million men, women and children, and then you want to lecture us about gun crime.........

15 million murdered in 6 years in Europe....innocent men, women and children.

In 246 years of our entire history, about 2,460,000 gun murders by criminals against other criminals, with friends and families often caught up because of the criminal in their lives....

You can see those numbers and have the balls to lecture us about gun murder?

Really?

Are you that freaking stupid?

And you don't have to answer that question.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> When your culture's orientation to guns is unhealthy, crazy stuff like this happens.


What? Crazy stuff like this:









						England football fans riot, fight at Old Port in Marseille ahead of Euro match
					

England fans riot in Marseille as police use tear gas for third straight day to disperse rowdy crowds.




					www.stuff.co.nz
				



England football fans riot, fight at Old Port in Marseille ahead of Euro match​


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 23, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What? Crazy stuff like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are lucky that these dickjeads didnt have guns. Unlike America where they shoot up sport events.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 23, 2022)

whitehall said:


> You gotta be kidding. Ever see the violent fans at British football (soccer) games? More people are beaten to death at European rugby and football matches than the relatively peaceful American versions.


I know that you pulled that factoid out of your arse.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 23, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> We are lucky that these dickjeads didnt have guns. Unlike America where they shoot up sport events.


/——-/ Link?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 23, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> We are lucky that these dickjeads didnt have guns. Unlike America where they shoot up sport events.


You're lucky that a history of rioting, looting, destruction of property, beatings and people sent to the hospital makes you a better person. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 23, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I know that you pulled that factoid out of your arse.


I guess Brits aren't smart enough to look it up themselves so here goes: in 1971, 66 people were killed at a Glasgow match. In 1985, 93 football fans were killed in a Brussels football game. In 2016, 96 people were killed at a Liverpool football match.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 23, 2022)

whitehall said:


> I guess Brits aren't smart enough to look it up themselves so here goes: in 1971, 66 people were killed at a Glasgow match. In 1985, 93 football fans were killed in a Brussels football game. In 2016, 96 people were killed at a Liverpool football match.


Only one of those events as a hooliganism problem. Maybe you should do some research.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 23, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You're lucky that a history of rioting, looting, destruction of property, beatings and people sent to the hospital makes you a better person.
> 
> Good luck with that.


I dont think that any group of people is necessarily better than any other. But the stats prove that countries where everyone has a gun are less safer than places where gun access is controlled.
Its not even up for debate.
Ask the kids in Uvalde. Oh !


----------



## whitehall (Oct 23, 2022)

Put a Hooligan label on it and everything is fine?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 23, 2022)

whitehall said:


> I guess Brits aren't smart enough to look it up themselves so here goes: in 1971, 66 people were killed at a Glasgow match. In 1985, 93 football fans were killed in a Brussels football game. In 2016, 96 people were killed at a Liverpool football match.


/——-/ Maybe if Brits played real football….


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 23, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What? Crazy stuff like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, football fans riot, in America, they riot with guns due to their unhealthy gun culture.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, football fans riot, in America, they riot with guns due to their unhealthy gun culture.


/——-/ BWHAHAHAHA BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hollie (Oct 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, football fans riot, in America, they riot with guns due to their unhealthy gun culture.


Where have football fans in the US rioted with their guns?

You seem to have an unhealthy aversion to facts.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Our culture isn't oriented to guns...our culture is oriented to keeping our government from mass murdering 15 million or more innocent men, women and children...something your governments in Europe did in just 6 years....and you think it could never happen again....
> 
> So you sit there in an area of the world where you actually butchered 15 million men, women and children, and then you want to lecture us about gun crime.........
> 
> ...


If the purpose of our guns is to stop unnecessary killing, where were all you gun nuts during Viet Nam? Lots of unnecessary killing there.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 23, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> If the purpose of our guns is to stop unnecessary killing, where were all you gun nuts during Viet Nam? Lots of unnecessary killing there.



I was 4 years old


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 23, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> If the purpose of our guns is to stop unnecessary killing, where were all you gun nuts during Viet Nam? Lots of unnecessary killing there.



Yes…. Communists murdering innocent people again


----------



## whitehall (Oct 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, football fans riot, in America, they riot with guns due to their unhealthy gun culture.


An estimated two hundred innocent European "football" fans were killed (by hooligans?) but no fan was ever killed by rioting in a U.S. football game. What's all this fuss about gunshots?


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I was 4 years old


Doesn't matter dumb ass. You said preventing our government from killing innocent people was the purpose for gun nuts.. Was the constitution freshly written when you were 4 years old?


----------



## whitehall (Oct 23, 2022)

Going back to the original post it seems that someone named Shannon Watts claims that gunfire was heard at a Toledo Ohio football game. It could have been firecrackers but a liberal Brit (of all people) decided to educate us Colonials about firearms and football when nobody has been killed at a U.S. football game by gunfire. Meanwhile hundreds of Brit subjects have been killed by (hooligan?) riots at football games. Chalk this one up to left wing (mostly) Brit hypocrisy.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 24, 2022)

whitehall said:


> An estimated two hundred innocent European "football" fans were killed (by hooligans?) but no fan was ever killed by rioting in a U.S. football game. What's all this fuss about gunshots?


You need to worry about guns at American sporting grounds, the idiots take them everywhere, that's the American mentality, no gun safety. If you wanted safe guns, you would keep them of public areas, you would keep them locked and safe when not in use, and you would make sure gun owners were deemed suitable.

You can't even go to a sporting event in America without being shot at.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 24, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Someone that would do this does not care about things like permits.



Plenty of people don't seem to care about much other than themselves. Hence why easy access to guns is fatal and dangerous.


----------



## cnm (Oct 24, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> TBH, not checked if this is true or not and I found it amusing, but it sums up a lot of people's view on American gun culture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peeling The Onion can cause tears of laughter...


----------



## cnm (Oct 24, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> And finally, as the numbers indicate, *America’s gun owners are the most law abiding American demographic by far.*


----------



## cnm (Oct 24, 2022)

whitehall said:


> More people are beaten to death at European rugby and football matches than the relatively peaceful American versions.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 24, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Football games are a likely place for acting out the need for violence with guns.
> 
> The game seems to be a manifestation of the need for violence, but now with extremism so common, a game is not fulfilling the needs of many.
> 
> ...


When you're eligible to vote in America, then you can have the luxury of spewing your opinion.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes…. Communists murdering innocent people again


*cough* My Lai *cough* Mỹ Lai massacre - Wikipedia
Don't tell me, they were American Conmmunists...
Just one atrocity in a list of American atrocities committed against innocents, more here:





						United States war crimes - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You are a fucking moron........do you understand that?   That is from the fucking Onion...a humor website....you doofus......


Read my comment. I'm well aware of what "The Onion" is.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 24, 2022)

Wow, someone was shot over an argument over change... Just another scene from America, another normal day...








						Akron store clerk charged in Sept. 1 shooting that led to bystander's death
					

The Akron store clerk who shot a bystander on Sept. 1 while in a dispute with another customer was arrested Wednesday following the bystander's death.



					eu.beaconjournal.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 24, 2022)

Seems this is all too common in gun crazy America, sad.








						Man, 2 children die in murder-suicide
					

The victims include a year-old boy and a 10-month-old girl




					www.ksla.com
				











						Man, woman dead in 'apparent murder suicide,' Stanislaus County officials say
					

Stanislaus County deputies found two people dead outside of a Modesto home Thursday afternoon after a report of a shooting, officials said. Their deaths are being investigated as an "apparent murder suicide" that stemmed from a custody dispute over children.




					www.kcra.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 24, 2022)

Seems someone must have upset them, hey ho, just another girls night out in gun crazy land








						VIDEO: Two women accused of shooting guns out of car window on New Orleans interstate
					

Police are seeking assistance in locating two suspects in connection with illegally firing guns on the interstate Sunday night (Oct. 16).




					www.fox8live.com


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 24, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


With a law in place he would have done what he did. Look at all shootings, the all have no respect for laws., otherwise they wouldn’t break them.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Now....here are actual stories of Americans with their guns saving lives...


Something they wouldn't have to do in a civilised society with proper gun controls in place to prevent people with mental health issues being able to obtain firearms so easily.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 24, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


If only we had sensible gun laws like Chicago, or Stalins USSR or Mao’s China or Hitler’s Germany

If only


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 24, 2022)

whitehall said:


> An estimated two hundred innocent European "football" fans were killed (by hooligans?) but no fan was ever killed by rioting in a U.S. football game. What's all this fuss about gunshots?


Really? Do tell. Do you have a link for this?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 24, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> *cough* My Lai *cough* Mỹ Lai massacre - Wikipedia
> Don't tell me, they were American Conmmunists...
> Just one atrocity in a list of American atrocities committed against innocents, more here:
> 
> ...



Yes…the one incident in Vietnam….

now, you have to match the 200 million innocent men, women and children murdered by communists around the world…..not by soldiers under the stress of combat, but by communist governments making cold, calculated decisions to commit mass murder as policy……

200 million……

you freaking doofus.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 24, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Something they wouldn't have to do in a civilised society with proper gun controls in place to prevent people with mental health issues being able to obtain firearms so easily.



You mean like the civilized societies in Europe in the 1930s when they rounded up innocent men, women and children……15 million of them, and sent them to German socialist death camps?

Which they did after they banned and confiscated guns from those very same people……to keep them safe……



Again, they were not mongol hordes, samurai warriors, or Zulu……the governments of Europe were the enlightened…the places of science, democracy, philosophy, the rule of law……..and you asshats murdered 15 million people…..and didn’t stop until Americans with our guns made you stop.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 24, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You need to worry about guns at American sporting grounds, the idiots take them everywhere, that's the American mentality, no gun safety. If you wanted safe guns, you would keep them of public areas, you would keep them locked and safe when not in use, and you would make sure gun owners were deemed suitable.
> 
> You can't even go to a sporting event in America without being shot at.



Nonsense. Your false, nonsensical tirades serve what purpose?


----------



## cnm (Oct 24, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Something they wouldn't have to do in a civilised society with proper gun controls in place to prevent people with mental health issues being able to obtain firearms so easily.


Be fair now, the NRA doesn't permit them at its conventions. It understands they're dangerous things and there's no right to bear arms on private property.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 24, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Wow, someone was shot over an argument over change... Just another scene from America, another normal day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So....

Total number of Americans murdered with guns over our entire 246 year history, the majority of the victims criminals, or their friends and family caught in the crossfire of criminal on criminal violence?

2,460,000

Total number of innocent men, women and children rounded up by their European governments in 6 years, and sent to German socialist death camps, or simply murdered in local forests and fields?  Between 1939-1945?

15,000,000

Hmmmmm....looking at those numbers, it appears you really need to work a lot harder finding those news stories...cause the governments of Europe are worse murderers than American criminals......even if you throw in accidental gun deaths in the U.S.


You guys banned and confiscated guns....on the premise it would make your people safer......then your governments murdered 15 million of you....

And you think we should give up our guns?

You really need some mental health work..........


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 24, 2022)

cnm said:


> Be fair now, the NRA doesn't permit them at its conventions. It understands there's no right to bear arms on private property.




And that is a lie......do you guys get tired of having to lie to push your gun control agenda....is the urge to fill mass graves with innocent people so strong that you will lie about everything related to gun control?

You are a moron...

*No, guns aren’t banned from the NRA convention in Houston.*









						No, guns aren’t banned at the NRA’s annual convention, but attendees can’t carry during Trump’s speech
					

The NRA did not ban guns from their annual meeting, but the Secret Service says guns can’t be carried where and when former President Donald Trump will be speaking.




					www.verifythis.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 24, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


Mind your own business Tommy

Should your application for a refugee visa ever be approved just tell them you changed your mind and want to stay in dreary old England instead

And if they are still in power maybe the democrats will let you vote by absentee ballot anyway


----------



## cnm (Oct 24, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Nonsense. Your false, nonsensical tirades serve what purpose?


They provoke hilarious denials of the obvious.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 24, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Seems this is all too common in gun crazy America, sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy swimming upstream for the rest of your life, little fishie.  You will never disarm law-abiding Americans.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes…the one incident in Vietnam….
> 
> now, you have to match the 200 million innocent men, women and children murdered by communists around the world…..not by soldiers under the stress of combat, but by communist governments making cold, calculated decisions to commit mass murder as policy……
> 
> ...


That's not the point dumb ass. You said the purpose for gun nuts was to prevent our government from killing innocent people. Can you name one time when armed resistance to our government was used to prevent that?  The revolutionary war wasn't about government killing people. .


----------



## Blaster (Oct 24, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> We have a long history of hooliganism at football matches. But we have never had a shot fired at a game.


How many folks were stabbed to death?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 24, 2022)

Blaster said:


> How many folks were stabbed to death?


I guess those knife-dead were just not as dead as TitsUp Tammy's gun-dead.  Funny how that works.  English football hooligans die less dead than American football hooligans.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 24, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Nonsense. Your false, nonsensical tirades serve what purpose?


Look at American forums. Which ones have a section called, "Gun Safety"?. I see ones that state, "Gun Control". The orientation to guns in America is back to front, it's from the wrong angle. You want people to wander about unrestricted with guns in public spaces. You can't get any more retarded than that. The majority of people are safe with cars, with guns, with knives, with food hygiene. But not everyone is and that's why society regulates and applies laws. But when it comes to guns and America, the gun nuts are utterly thick as fuck, solid bone from the neck up. Any gun nut who disagrees, they can lube their gun up with butter and shove right up their arse before pulling the trigger because the human race is better off without retards.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 24, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Look at American forums. Which ones have a section called, "Gun Safety"?. I see ones that state, "Gun Control". The orientation to guns in America is back to front, it's from the wrong angle. You want people to wander about unrestricted with guns in public spaces. You can't get any more retarded than that. The majority of people are safe with cars, with guns, with knives, with food hygiene. But not everyone is and that's why society regulates and applies laws. But when it comes to guns and America, the gun nuts are utterly thick as fuck, solid bone from the neck up. Any gun nut who disagrees, they can lube their gun up with butter and shove right up their arse before pulling the trigger because the human race is better off without retards.




We have over 21.5 million Americans who can, and do, legally carry guns in public for self defense, you dumb ass.....they are not the people who are shooting people.

We have a political party that is destroying local police, and releasing the most violent, and dangerous criminals....over and over again no matter how many crimes they commit.   It is these criminals, who can't legally buy, own or carry guns who are shooting each other.  

We don't have a gun problem, we have a democrat party love of criminals problem....


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> We have over 21.5 million Americans who can, and do, legally carry guns in public for self defense, you dumb ass.....they are not the people who are shooting people.
> 
> We have a political party that is destroying local police, and releasing the most violent, and dangerous criminals....over and over again no matter how many crimes they commit.   It is these criminals, who can't legally buy, own or carry guns who are shooting each other.
> 
> We don't have a gun problem, we have a democrat party love of criminals problem....


You have more Americans that are safe with cars, yet cars are regulated and controlled by legalisation. I noticed your lack of brain missed that.

It's impossible to argue for guns in public because it goes against basic logic and intelligence. So to kill rational human thought, just default to Rights. It's the only thing you're capable of doing.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 24, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You have more Americans that are safe with cars, yet cars are regulated and controlled by legalisation. I noticed your lack of brain missed that.




Guns are also highly regulated...in particular, it is against the law to use a gun to commit rape, robbery, murder and any number of other crimes.

You lack of intelligence still hasn't addressed the fact that Europe, after banning guns, murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children....in 6 years.

In our entire 246 year history, our criminals murdered around 2,460,000 million people, the majority of those victims are criminals and of the rest the majority of those victims are the friends and family of criminals caught in the crossfire of criminals shooting at each other.......

So in 6 years, you morons murdered 15 million people.....in 246 years our criminals managed to murder 2,460,000......

Your governments are far more dangerous to your civilians than our gun toting criminals are to ours...you murder innocent people, our criminals murder other criminals...

Get your pea sized brain around that....


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Guns are also highly regulated...in particular, it is against the law to use a gun to commit rape, robbery, murder and any number of other crimes.
> 
> You lack of intelligence still hasn't addressed the fact that Europe, after banning guns, murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children....in 6 years.
> 
> ...


Try again, I added to my post whilst your carer was wiping your arse and pulling your pants up


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 24, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Try again, I added to my post whilst your carer was wiping your arse and pulling your pants up




Over 21.5 million Americans can legally carry guns for self defense in public.  These people are not the ones shooting each other.   The criminals who actually are shooting each other have been captured by the police, over and over again, then leftists of the democrat party release them, over and over again.

We don't have a gun problem, we have a democrat party problem.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Over 21.5 million Americans can legally carry guns for self defense in public.  These people are not the ones shooting each other.   The criminals who actually are shooting each other have been captured by the police, over and over again, then leftists of the democrat party release them, over and over again.
> 
> We don't have a gun problem, we have a democrat party problem.


15 days until we put the machinery in motion to fix that.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 24, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Really? Do tell. Do you have a link for this?


Look it up. It isn't hard just google soccer (football) related deaths. The numbers are staggering.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Over 21.5 million Americans can legally carry guns for self defense in public.  These people are not the ones shooting each other.   The criminals who actually are shooting each other have been captured by the police, over and over again, then leftists of the democrat party release them, over and over again.
> 
> We don't have a gun problem, we have a democrat party problem.


You always lose your authenticity


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 26, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Look it up. It isn't hard just google soccer (football) related deaths. The numbers are staggering.


So that's a, "no, I don't have a link" then, OK


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 26, 2022)

Another day dawns in gun soaked America, sad.








						Strother Public Schools Closed Monday Following Homicide
					

Strother Public Schools canceled classes following a homicide on campus.




					www.news9.com
				











						Police: Cedar Rapids shooting victim didn’t know accused shooter
					

A man injured in a shooting in Cedar Rapids on Oct. 9 was painting his truck when he was shot in the back by a teenager he didn’t know, according to a criminal complaint.




					www.thegazette.com
				











						North Carolina mass shooting targeted memorial service gathering, 6 wounded: police
					

A large gathering of at least 100 people had come together in the downtown area after a memorial service when the shots rang out, chief Ford told CBS 17.




					myfox8.com
				








						Michigan teen pleads guilty to killing 4 in school shooting
					

PONTIAC, Mich. — A teenager pleaded guilty Monday to terrorism and first-degree murder in a Michigan school shooting that killed four students and may be called to testify against his parents, who’ve been jailed on manslaughter charges for their alleged role in the tragedy. Ethan Crumbley, 16...




					www.mininggazette.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 26, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Enjoy swimming upstream for the rest of your life, little fishie.  You will never disarm law-abiding Americans.


...until "law abiding Americans" start shooting at each other...


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> So....
> 
> Total number of Americans murdered with guns over our entire 246 year history, the majority of the victims criminals, or their friends and family caught in the crossfire of criminal on criminal violence?
> 
> ...


Projecting your own needs onto others again. Can't you afford mental health in your country, sad.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> These people are not the ones shooting each other.


Oh, yes they are. Just look through this thread. Time and again, these "law abiding, responsible gun owners" end up using their legal guns to shoot other law abiding people. That's the tragedy of modern America.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh, yes they are. Just look through this thread. Time and again, these "law abiding, responsible gun owners" end up using their legal guns to shoot other law abiding people. That's the tragedy of modern America.


Name one.

Be aware that you will be expected to actually prove the "law abiding" status of both the shooter(s) and the one(s) that got shot.

Just one.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 26, 2022)

Here's one incident I missed,








						Health teacher killed in south St. Louis school shooting ‘loved her students’
					

Jean Kuczka, 61, who taught at St. Louis' Central Visual & Performing Arts High School since 2008, was killed Monday morning at the shooting.




					www.stltoday.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 26, 2022)

And another tragedy that could have been averted...








						8-year-old boy accidentally shot dead by relative, police say
					

Jaiden Hines was shot Monday evening as a 17-year-old relative handled a gun in the home in the 3600 block of South Rhodes Avenue, according to Chicago police.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 26, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Name one.
> 
> Be aware that you will be expected to actually prove the "law abiding" status of both the shooter(s) and the one(s) that got shot.
> 
> Just one.











						St. Louis school shooting suspect had AR-15-style rifle, 600 rounds of ammunition: Police
					

Two people were killed by a gunman in a shooting at a St. Louis, Missouri, high school Monday morning, according to the school district.




					abcnews.go.com
				



"
The suspect, who also died during an exchange of gunfire at Central Visual and Performing Arts High School, was identified by police as Orlando Harris, who graduated from the high school last year.
*Harris, who had no criminal history*, left a handwritten document in his car speaking about his desire to "conduct this school shooting," St. Louis Police Commissioner Michael Sack said at a news conference Tuesday."

"The two slain victims have been identified by the school district as 15-year-old student Alexzandria Bell and 61-year-old physical education teacher Jean Kuczka." - no indication either of them were criminals.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> St. Louis school shooting suspect had AR-15-style rifle, 600 rounds of ammunition: Police
> 
> 
> Two people were killed by a gunman in a shooting at a St. Louis, Missouri, high school Monday morning, according to the school district.
> ...


So your suspect is a shining example of "law abiding" to you?  You probably actually blame the gun.

Lame.  Stop wasting our time.

13 days until the wheels are in motion.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 26, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So your suspect is a shining example of "law abiding" to you?  You probably actually blame the gun.
> 
> Lame.  Stop wasting our time.
> 
> 13 days until the wheels are in motion.


Well, you are the one who asked such a stupid lame question, I merely answered it. You aked "Name one", I did. You never asked me to provide a "shining example" and no I don't blame the gun, just the appalling ease with which anyone in your country can get one.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Well, you are the one who asked such a stupid lame question, I merely answered it. You aked "Name one", I did. You never asked me to provide a "shining example" and no I don't blame the gun, just the appalling ease with which anyone in your country can get one.


Wow!  I'm impressed by how profound you thought you sounded saying that.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Another day dawns in gun soaked America, sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Again...get back to us when we get to 15 million murdered in 6 years...you know, like you guys did....

Europe, 15 million innocent men, women and children murdered in 6 years.....

U.S.  gun murder for the entire 246 year history of the United States, where the majority of the victims are not innocent men, women and children, but are criminals engaged in crime.......2,460,000

Keep posting those stories......at the rate the U.S. is going it will take us 1,476 years to catch up to the number of people you guys murdered.....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh, yes they are. Just look through this thread. Time and again, these "law abiding, responsible gun owners" end up using their legal guns to shoot other law abiding people. That's the tragedy of modern America.




Accidents happen......

Deer kill over 200 Americans each year....

Ladders kill over 350 people each year.....

Meanwhile, you do not want to admit that Americans use their legal guns to save lives far more often...according to the Centers for Disease Control 1.1 million times a year.........according to the Dept. of Justice 1.5 million times a year....

Again....keep posting those stories....

We had 535 accidental gun deaths in 2020......

So.....keep posting those stories, at 535 a year, you are never going to catch up with the 1.1 million times a year guns are used to save lives from rape, robbery, murder, beatings, stabbings, mass murder.....and murder by government, you know your specialty in Europe.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> And another tragedy that could have been averted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes...a tragedy....

Meanwhile....you Europeans murdered over 1 million children in just 6 years.......

Sooo....

Accidental child deaths due to guns in 2020.... (<1 to 14)

93

Gun murder of children in 2020.... (<1 to 14)

394. (including those 14 year olds engaged in gang crime....)


So you guys murdered 1 million children in 6 years......after you banned and confiscated guns....

I don't think you will ever find enough dead American children to meet that record...but keep trying....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Here's one incident I missed,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And here.....a history lesson because when the lesson should be "Never Forget," you guys forgot.........and want to make the same mistakes that allowed this to happen the first time....

Again....when the accidental gun deaths, and gun murder deaths of children reach this number.....a number reached in just 6 years of butchery.......then get back to us...

*The Nazis advocated killing children of “unwanted” or “dangerous” groups either as part of the “racial struggle” or as a measure of preventative security. The Germans and their collaborators killed children for these ideological reasons and in retaliation for real or alleged partisan attacks.*

*Nazi Germany and its collaborators killed about 1.5 million Jewish children and tens of thousands of Romani (Gypsy) children, 5,000–7,000 German children with physical and mental disabilities living in institutions, as well as many Polish children and children residing in the German-occupied Soviet Union. Jewish and non-Jewish adolescents (13–18 years old) had a greater chance of survival, as they could be used for forced labor.*
*
The fates of Jewish and non-Jewish children can be categorized in the following ways:
*

*children killed when they arrived in killing centers*
*children killed immediately after birth or in institutions*
*children born in ghettos and camps who survived because prisoners hid them*
*children, usually over age 12, who were used as forced laborers and as subjects of medical experiments*
*children killed during reprisal operations*
*children killed in mass shootings conducted by the Einsatzgruppen and other forces in the German-occupied Soviet Union*









						Children during the Holocaust
					

Children were especially vulnerable to Nazi persecution. Learn more about the fates of Jewish and non-Jewish children.




					encyclopedia.ushmm.org
				





These murders were committed by your governments, after you took away the guns from your citizens.........

So.....we will keep our guns to keep this from happening again....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Another day dawns in gun soaked America, sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dipshit....this one is a gang shooting, by a criminal released over and over again by leftist democrats....that is the problem, not gun ownership...had he been in prison where he belonged, he wouldn't have shot anyone.









						North Carolina mass shooting targeted memorial service gathering, 6 wounded: police
					

A large gathering of at least 100 people had come together in the downtown area after a memorial service when the shots rang out, chief Ford told CBS 17.




					myfox8.com


----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> St. Louis school shooting suspect had AR-15-style rifle, 600 rounds of ammunition: Police
> 
> 
> Two people were killed by a gunman in a shooting at a St. Louis, Missouri, high school Monday morning, according to the school district.
> ...



The happy-fun knife crimes in London. Record breaking fun. 









						London’s Murders Examined: key figures in the UK capital's homicides - AOAV
					

In 2021, London recorded the highest number of teenage homicides caused by knife and gun crimes in modern times.




					aoav.org.uk
				




BACKGROUND
In 2021, London recorded the highest number of teenage homicides caused by knife and gun crimes in modern times. That year, the UK’s capital saw the murders of some 30 male teenagers aged between 14 and 19. This surpassed the record of 29 in 2008[1


----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2022)

Definitely a problem that requires an "Assault Knife Ban'.. 










						Getting a Knife is Like 'Ordering a Pizza': The Reality of Britain's Knife Crime Epidemic - Shout Out UK
					

Knife crime has become endemic in Britain. Wealth disparates and underreporting have driven it underground, causing the problem to fester.




					www.shoutoutuk.org
				




Ordering a Pizza': The Reality of Britain's Knife Crime Epidemic


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Well, you are the one who asked such a stupid lame question, I merely answered it. You aked "Name one", I did. You never asked me to provide a "shining example" and no I don't blame the gun, just the appalling ease with which anyone in your country can get one.




And here....one of the 1.1 million times this year armed citizens stopped violent criminals....saving two lives....

*A bystander drew his gun on a man accused of beating and stomping on his pregnant girlfriend outside a Publix super market, ending the “brutal” attack, Florida deputies say. 


The incident occurred around 5:15 p.m. Saturday, Oct. 22, in the parking lot of the Largo grocery store, according to an arrest affidavit. The woman told Pinellas County deputies that her boyfriend, Cole Danisment, 27, got angry and punched her in the face repeatedly. She fell to the ground, and Danisment is then accused of stomping on her head and upper body.*
*
The woman told deputies that Danisment knew she was 14 weeks pregnant with his unborn child. A man who witnessed the attack said he feared for the woman’s life, prompting him to intervene. Danisment didn’t stop brutalizing the woman until the witness pulled a gun on him, according to the affidavit.

*
*According to police, Danisment had a no-contact order issued just last week after another domestic violence arrest that prohibited him from being anywhere near the woman he allegedly assaulted. That court order didn’t stop him from allegedly carrying out the brutal assault of his girlfriend, obviously. It took a stranger who was lawfully carrying concealed to bring the attack to a close without it escalating any further.*









						Armed citizen stops attack on pregnant woman outside Florida grocery store
					

During Tuesday night’s gubernatorial debate between New York Gov. Kathy Hochul and Republican challenger Lee Zeldin, the Democrat tried to convince voters that cracking down on legal gun owners...




					bearingarms.com
				




In London the man would have simply kept stomping the woman....likely to death, or at least losing her baby......


----------



## hadit (Oct 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Seems you can't even go for a ride in your car over there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I've been driving cars for decades and never had a bullet fired at me or in my general direction. Ah, I get it, you see a breathless headline from a writer trying to set a narrative and think it applies to everyone everywhere in this country.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 27, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Another day dawns in gun soaked America, sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one more of the 1.1 million times a year Americans use their guns to stop rape, robbery, murder, beatings, stabbings, mass public shootings, and government mass murder……

This story would have been much different in Europe…..the homeowner likely stabbed or tortured by the criminal….and for some insane reason, that is the preferred outcome for Europeans…..


*homeowner said the 32-year-old hoodlum broke down the door in the late afternoon last Friday. Washington must have thought he would have the home all to himself. Again, he thought wrong.*

*Instead of walking into an easy score, Washington walked into an armed homeowner who invited him to leave. Washington didn’t want to drop the butcher knife he was carrying. So he got shot instead.*








						Burglar's Butcher Knife No Match For Resident's Handgun in Harristown, PA - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ Some folks simply lack the intellect of the average potted plant. These extra low-information types, despite all of life’s lessons, remain slow to realize the folly of bringing a knife to a gun fight. This time, Keon Washington, aged old-enough-to-know-better...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com
				




This criminal is one of the 235 or so criminals too stupid to retalize that a victim armed with a gun should not be pushed………they actually have the ability to shoot……and often do…..


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 27, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Another day dawns in gun soaked America, sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Another scene from America....this could not happen in Britain...the woman and children would have been at the mercy of the criminal.........

Just one more of the estimated 1.1 million times a year Americans use their legal guns to stop rape, robbery, murder, beatings, stabbings, mass public shootings, and as a deterrent to the mass murder we saw in just 6 years of European history, 1939-1945 where 15 million innocent men, women and children were murdered by their governments....


*Upon arrival to the home, deputies talked with the homeowner, who told authorities that man had broken into their home through the garage. The homeowner said the man tried to get into the bedroom where she and her children had locked themselves to hide from the intruder.*
*
“The homeowner warned Garcia that the police had been called and she had a gun,” the sheriff’s office stated. “When Garcia refused to leave and continued to try to get into the bedroom, the homeowner shot once through the door.”*
*That one shot apparently hit its mark, as Garcia fled from the home with non-life threatening injuries. Thankfully, because of the woman’s ability to protect herself and her kids the intruder never entered the bedroom where the three were hiding from the intruder in their home, and none of them suffered any injuries in the break-in.*











						Texas sheriff praises armed mom who defended family from burglar
					

A south Texas burglar picked the wrong home as a target this week, and is recovering from his injuries behind bars. According to the Hidalgo County Sheriff’s Office, deputies received a call abo...




					bearingarms.com
				




According to vagagond and other posters from around the world, the better outcome would have been the woman robbed, quite possibly raped, brutalized, and whatever else the criminal decided to do to her and her children.......since they would take that gun away from her, giving her and her children to the control and whims of the criminal....


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> ....
> 
> It's impossible to argue for guns in public because it goes against basic logic and intelligence. ...


According to some fey, spineless, pretentious, androgynous douche? Yeah, ok.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 29, 2022)

Looks like going to the shops can get you killed in gun soaked America








						Triple shooting that left one man dead began as a feud inside store, police say
					

The shooter fled after striking three people, two of whom survived




					www.cleveland.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 29, 2022)

Sad, just sad.








						4 kids, 2 adults dead from murder-suicide at Wisconsin apartment: Police
					

Four children and two adults whose bodies were found at an apartment fire in Wisconsin died in a murder-suicide, according to authorities.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 29, 2022)

Oh dear, another workplace argument gets out of hand in gun soaked America...








						Navy Yard shooting: Suspect fires into Buffalo Wild Wings at victim
					

A man has been arrested after allegedly shooting into a Buffalo Wild Wings in Navy Yard, where both the suspect and the victim are employed, due to a personal dispute between the two.




					www.fox5dc.com


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 29, 2022)

Blaster said:


> How many folks were stabbed to death?


Don't change the subject dumb ass. Knives have no more relevence in this discussion than lead poisioning does.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Another scene from America....this could not happen in Britain...the woman and children would have been at the mercy of the criminal.........


Correct, it probably wouldn't happen in Britain as our homes (and garages) tend to be more secure and the Police tend to get there faster.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 29, 2022)

They sure like killing them-there bitches in the knife soaked enclave of Wales.











						Girl, 16, dead following ‘knife attack’ in Welsh village of Treorchy
					

Police had been called to premises to reports of a stabbing




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> one more of the 1.1 million times a year Americans use their guns to stop rape, robbery, murder, beatings, stabbings, mass public shootings, and government mass murder……
> 
> This story would have been much different in Europe…..the homeowner likely stabbed or tortured by the criminal….and for some insane reason, that is the preferred outcome for Europeans…..
> 
> ...


Gosh, your doors must be made of balsa wood, the ease they get broken down.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 29, 2022)

Golly. Those _Europenises_ are a violent lot.









						Alleged knife attack in middle of afternoon in Swansea shopping street
					

A 24-year-old local man is in hospital after he was allegedly attacked by three other men




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## Hollie (Oct 29, 2022)

These folks sure like sliding knives into one another. Such violent people. 










						Knife crime: Cardiff stabbings prompt government help call from MP
					

Three men are in hospital after two unrelated stabbing incidents in Cardiff over the weekend.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 29, 2022)

thought Orange county was supposed to be a nice place, still I suppose everywher people argue, but except in America, arguments don't normally end up with people being shot.








						Orange County homeowner shoots and kills intruder, deputies say
					

One man is dead after an argument reportedly ended with one person shooting another in an Orange County neighborhood on Thursday.




					www.fox35orlando.com


----------



## Hollie (Oct 29, 2022)

These folks are just having too much fun. 











						Knife crime in Britain hits record high as offence reported every 11 MINUTES
					

KNIFE crimes in England and Wales has soared to a record high, shocking new figures show today. Offences involving blades rose six per cent, with a crime reported every 11 minutes. Crimes involving…




					www.thesun.co.uk
				




record high as offence reported every 11 MINUTES


----------



## Hollie (Oct 29, 2022)

I wouldn't say it's an emergency. Just kids having fun. 











						Britain's 'pervasive horror of knife crime' reaches record for number of stabbing homicides
					

Two-hundred and eighty-five people died in knife-related homicides in England and Wales in 2018. It's called a national crisis.



					www.usatoday.com
				




Britain's 'pervasive horror of knife crime' reaches record for number of stabbing homicides​


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 29, 2022)

So, "go out with me or I'll shoot you" is a chat up line in America?








						St. Cloud man charged with murder in shooting death of co-worker, victim ID'd
					

Michael Jordan Carpenter, 36, faces one second-degree murder charge, according to a criminal complaint filed in Benton County.



					eu.sctimes.com


----------



## Hollie (Oct 29, 2022)

Charts schmarts. Whats wrong with a little perforated liver once in a while?












						Ten charts on the rise of knife crime in England and Wales
					

Knife offences remain a major subject of public interest. But what are the facts?



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Hollie (Oct 29, 2022)

''Organized knife crime".

They're a club. Bless they're little hearts. 







						Knife Crime - Wales Safer Communities
					






					safercommunities.wales


----------



## Hollie (Oct 29, 2022)

These folks definately need some hobbies other than ''stabbing because it's fun''. 











						The alarming rise of knife crime in Wales and what is being done about it
					

Young lives are being cut short by knife crime across Wales. We've looked at the causes of Wales' growing knife crime problem and what the authorities are doing




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 29, 2022)

There's a You Tube channel called "Idiot Drivers", would this qualify?








						District Attorney Stollsteimer Announces Charges in Connection With Tinicum Homicide - Delaware County District Attorneys Office
					

Media, PA – Delaware County District Attorney Jack Stollsteimer announced that charges have been filed against Keith Lamont Blount, 59, of Philadelphia, in connection with the October 7, 2022, murder […]




					delcoda.com


----------



## Hollie (Oct 29, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> There's a You Tube channel called "Idiot Drivers", would this qualify?



You qualify. Congrats.


----------



## Blaster (Oct 29, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Don't change the subject dumb ass. Knives have no more relevence in this discussion than lead poisioning does.


How about bombs?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Correct, it probably wouldn't happen in Britain as our homes (and garages) tend to be more secure and the Police tend to get there faster.




Yeah....no.....the criminals in Britain know exactly how long they have if the police are called......and like to use torture on their victims....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> thought Orange county was supposed to be a nice place, still I suppose everywher people argue, but except in America, arguments don't normally end up with people being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Orange County is in California.....a state under the total control of the democrat party...where they have destroyed the police, and released violent criminals over and over again....

And they have some of the strictest gun control in our country, you dumb ass.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So, "go out with me or I'll shoot you" is a chat up line in America?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




15 million innocent men, women and children murdered by your European governments in 6 years.

246 years in America, around a total of 2,460,000 gun murders....

So......you have a lot of stories to print before we reach your murder total...keep working....you won't get much sleep....it will take you a long time.........


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Gosh, your doors must be made of balsa wood, the ease they get broken down.




You mean like these homes in Britain....

An Englishman's home is his dungeon

But the trouble is that this kind of burglary - the kind most likely to go "wrong" - is now the norm in Britain. In America, it's called a "hot" burglary - a burglary that takes place when the homeowners are present - or a "home invasion", which is a much more accurate term. Just over 10 per cent of US burglaries are "hot" burglaries, and in my part of the world it's statistically insignificant: there is virtually zero chance of a New Hampshire home being broken into while the family are present.

But in England and Wales it's more than 50 per cent and climbing. Which is hardly surprising given the police's petty, well-publicised pursuit of those citizens who have the impertinence to resist criminals.

*These days, even as he or she is being clobbered, the more thoughtful British subject is usually keeping an eye (the one that hasn't been poked out) on potential liability. Four years ago, Shirley Best, proprietor of the Rolander Fashion emporium, whose clients include Zara Phillips, was ironing some clothes when the proverbial two youths showed up. They pressed the hot iron into her flesh, burning her badly, and then stole her watch. "I was frightened to defend myself," said Miss Best. "I thought if I did anything I would be arrested." There speaks the modern British crime victim.*


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....no.....the criminals in Britain know exactly how long they have if the police are called......and like to use torture on their victims....


You bet. Torture is just common place in England, and their citizens accept that as just another fact of life.   Do you realize how absurdly stooooopid that sounds? No idea why you make such a continous effort to make up shit about England, but you've got some sort of mental problem that needs attention.


----------



## hadit (Oct 29, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Looks like going to the shops can get you killed in gun soaked America
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, that's funny. I live where I KNOW people carry and have never seen anyone pull a gun in a store. I must be missing something. Oh, I know, maybe they don't pull a gun because they know someone's going to pop them before they can hurt anyone.


----------



## hadit (Oct 29, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> thought Orange county was supposed to be a nice place, still I suppose everywher people argue, but except in America, arguments don't normally end up with people being shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's true. In America most arguments do not end with someone getting shot.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Oct 29, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> *cough* My Lai *cough* Mỹ Lai massacre - Wikipedia
> Don't tell me, they were American Conmmunists...
> Just one atrocity in a list of American atrocities committed against innocents, more here:
> 
> ...


You've got ONE incident by US forces that got out of control after being fired upon from the village of My Lai, the VC and NVA routinely murdered and tortured South Vietnamese civilians and local governmental officials as an official policy. It was to intimidate the South Vietnamese people from supporting the RVN government.  Thousands of civilians were murdered by the VC and NVA in the Tet Offensive alone.  The famous, or infamous, photo of a South Vietnamese officer executing a North Vietnamese officer captured in civilian clothes was the result of some of those murders.  The North Vietnamese was captured in civilian clothes while in the process of murdering civilians.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 29, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?



And here comes Tommy with yet another one of his anti-American rants.  Just can't tolerate anything anywhere which doesn't comport with his butt-clenched philosophy even if it is on the other side of the planet?

Who needs a gun at a football game?  Maybe they were wearing it to and from the game---  they still have to drive there and back don't they?  Maybe they will be stopping somewhere along the way.  B-But, if everyone were just totally disarmed, the world would be perfect!  Fraid not, son.  Only idiots believe in a utopia where everyone gets along, and if you disarm one person, there will always be another with a weapon intending harm.

For instance--- had there been another CCW nearby, he might have been able to stop the assailant here!  So in this case, your policy actually COST LIVES.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 29, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> You've got ONE incident by US forces that got out of control after being fired upon from the village of My Lai, the VC and NVA routinely murdered and tortured South Vietnamese civilians and local governmental officials as an official policy. It was to intimidate the South Vietnamese people from supporting the RVN government.  Thousands of civilians were murdered by the VC and NVA in the Tet Offensive alone.  The famous, or infamous, photo of a South Vietnamese officer executing a North Vietnamese officer captured in civilian clothes was the result of some of those murders.  The North Vietnamese was captured in civilian clothes while in the process of murdering civilians.


That's kinda like saying someone robbed a bank, so nobody will care if I rob this little convience store.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 29, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> You bet. Torture is just common place in England, and their citizens accept that as just another fact of life.   Do you realize how absurdly stooooopid that sounds? No idea why you make such a continous effort to make up shit about England, but you've got some sort of mental problem that needs attention.




It is in their home invasions.....which they have in greater numbers than we have here in the U.S.  In the U.S. criminals are afraid of getting shot, in Britain they don't have to be afraid of that, so they can take their time with their victims.


Half of burglaries now take place when people are at home as police 'inaction' makes criminals bolder

*Half of burglaries in Britain now take place while householders are inside their homes, as thieves become emboldened by police inaction.*
*
Campaigners said criminals no longer fear being caught in the act after figures showed 58 per cent of burglaries happen at occupied properties.

The findings come after Maureen Whale, 77, collapsed and later died as she phoned 999 to report a break-in at her home on Tuesday night.

Police were accused of ignoring repeated warnings about gangs operating in the neighbourhood of Barnet, north London. Three other burglaries took place nearby on the same day.

It comes as police forces across the country struggle to cope with a rising tide of violent crime. Figures...*

Burglary victims attacked in their own home once every 30 minutes


*A householder is attacked by a violent burglar every 30 minutes.*
*
The shocking statistic exposes for the first time the epidemic of terrifying intruder confrontations taking place in Britain.

It will intensify demands for householders to be given greater protection if they use force to protect themselves and their family against a burglar.

In the wake of the case of Munir Hussain, who was jailed and later freed for beating a raider, ministers insisted it was extremely rare for a person to find themselves in trouble with the police for fighting back against a burglar.

But with householders suffering violence on 23,000 occasions last year, campaigners say the case for a change to the law is growing ever stronger.

The Tories, who compiled the figures, have given a manifesto commitment to review the law, which currently allows a householder to respond with 'reasonable force'.

Under one option being considered, a burglary victim who took on an intruder could only be prosecuted if they used 'grossly disproportionate force'.

Shadow Home Secretary Chris Grayling said: 'These figures are an alarming indication of the culture of violence that has built up in our society.

'It just goes to show how important it is that we change the law to give proper protection to householders who defend themselves and their families against a violent intruder in their homes.

'The Government promised to change the law, but then didn't. We will.'

The figures emerged in an analysis of official crime statistics. Last year, the number of domestic burglaries recorded by police in England and Wales rose for the first time in six years, from 280,694 in 2007-08 to 284,427.

The British Crime Survey provides more information on the nature of burglaries than those recorded in police crime figures.

According to the BCS, householders came face-to-face with burglars in 20 per cent of domestic burglaries last year. That translates one every ten minutes. In other cases, either no one was at home or the victim was at home but unaware they were being burgled and did not see the offender.
*
*Of the burglaries in which the victim came face-to-face with the intruder, violence was either used or threatened in 59 per cent of crimes.
===========*

Wealthy retired couple tortured by burglars who forced wife to walk on broken glass in £20,000 raid


wealthy couple were tortured by "Swat team" burglars who forced the wife to walk on broken glass before breaking one of her toes with a sledgehammer while stealing £20,000 of gold and jewels.

Professional burglars John McCarthy, 35, and Richard Leslie, 37, were branded "every householder's worst nightmare" after playing leading roles in the gang that terrorised the vulnerable pensioners for four hours during a night-time raid.

--------

During their ordeal, the couple, aged in their 70s, were bound with tape, beaten, threatened and locked in a utility room.

The burglars hit the 77-year-old man with a chair and forced his 75-year-old wife to walk barefoot on glass, having discarded her slippers.

One of the burglars threatened to cut off the wife's fingers and ear with a pair of shears if gold, cash and Rolex watches were not produced.

She also needed extensive dental treatment because of the beating to her face. Her husband was stuck with pins "many times" to extort more valuables, the court heard.

During the attack, one of the armed intruders boasted: "This is what we do for a living."

They made off with Chinese ornaments in 24 carat gold, jewellery, silver commemorative coins featuring Winston Churchill and Margaret Thatcher, gold bars, a custom-made Seiko watch as well as thousands of pounds and Hong Kong dollars in cash.
============

An Englishman's home is his dungeon

Various reassuring types, from police spokesmen to the Economist, described the stabbing of the Moncktons as a "burglary gone wrong". If only more burglaries could go right, they imply, this sort of thing wouldn't happen.
But the trouble is that this kind of burglary - the kind most likely to go "wrong" - is now the norm in Britain. In America, it's called a "hot" burglary - a burglary that takes place when the homeowners are present - or a "home invasion", which is a much more accurate term. Just over 10 per cent of US burglaries are "hot" burglaries, and in my part of the world it's statistically insignificant: there is virtually zero chance of a New Hampshire home being broken into while the family are present. But in England and Wales it's more than 50 per cent and climbing. Which is hardly surprising given the police's petty, well-publicised pursuit of those citizens who have the impertinence to resist criminals.
These days, even as he or she is being clobbered, the more thoughtful British subject is usually keeping an eye (the one that hasn't been poked out) on potential liability. Four years ago, Shirley Best, proprietor of the Rolander Fashion emporium, whose clients include Zara Phillips, was ironing some clothes when the proverbial two youths showed up. They pressed the hot iron into her flesh, burning her badly, and then stole her watch. "I was frightened to defend myself," said Miss Best. "I thought if I did anything I would be arrested." There speaks the modern British crime victim.

Waterboarded by a gang of robbers in her £7m home: Masked intruders torture grandmother, 73, for three hours to make her open a safe


That led to a terrifying three-hour ordeal in which the attackers used waterboarding – a form of torture in which the victim is made to feel they are about to be drowned.
The men took underwear from Mrs Jansen’s bedroom and forced it into her mouth before dragging her into the en-suite bathroom. They pulled her head back over the bath and covered her face with a towel they kept flooded with water from the shower head.
‘They did this to me three times but I just couldn’t open the safe,’ she said. ‘I kept telling them it was empty but they didn’t believe me.’
Mrs Jansen, who lives on a private estate in Weybridge, Surrey, told the Mail: ‘I was absolutely terrified, I thought they were going to kill me.
‘They asked me if I had any grandchildren, I told them I had ten and they said “We are going to kill you, do you think your grandchildren will miss you?”
‘I was consumed by fear. It was sheer hell and all I can remember is praying.’
Her six-bedroomed house had been broken into  several weeks before the attack last Friday and Surrey Police believe the raiders had located the two safes at that point.


Read more: Waterboarded by a gang of robbers in her £7m home: Masked intruders torture grandmother, 73, for three hours to make her open a safe
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Read more: Burglary victims attacked in their own home once every 30 minutes


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Orange County is in California.....a state under the total control of the democrat party...where they have destroyed the police, and released violent criminals over and over again....
> 
> And they have some of the strictest gun control in our country, you dumb ass.


They may well do, but it appears this is in Orange County in Republican controlled Florida... Hey ho.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> You bet. Torture is just common place in England, and their citizens accept that as just another fact of life.   Do you realize how absurdly stooooopid that sounds? No idea why you make such a continous effort to make up shit about England, but you've got some sort of mental problem that needs attention.


Interesting that he keeps posting an opinion piece from a notorious RW publication. The "Shirley Best incident" doesn't seem to appear in any other news reports, even the one that the opinion piece was published in.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 30, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> You've got ONE incident by US forces that got out of control after being fired upon from the village of My Lai, the VC and NVA routinely murdered and tortured South Vietnamese civilians and local governmental officials as an official policy. It was to intimidate the South Vietnamese people from supporting the RVN government.  Thousands of civilians were murdered by the VC and NVA in the Tet Offensive alone.  The famous, or infamous, photo of a South Vietnamese officer executing a North Vietnamese officer captured in civilian clothes was the result of some of those murders.  The North Vietnamese was captured in civilian clothes while in the process of murdering civilians.


No, please read the second link. My Lai was just the most well known American war crime internationally, there are several others.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> Hmmm, that's funny. I live where I KNOW people carry and have never seen anyone pull a gun in a store. I must be missing something. Oh, I know, maybe they don't pull a gun because they know someone's going to pop them before they can hurt anyone.





hadit said:


> Yes, that's true. In America most arguments do not end with someone getting shot.


How many times have you been struck by lightning or seen someone struck by lightning? It still happens to people, just because you haven't experienced an event doesn't mean it doesn't happen, or can't happen.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 30, 2022)

Oh dear, looks like another Saturday night firefight in Minneapolis, in gun soaked America








						Multiple shootings in Minneapolis overnight; 1 fatal shooting at site of home fire
					

Police are investigating multiple overnight shootings, one of which has been confirmed to be a fatal shooting.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 30, 2022)

Seems someone didn't like the service...








						6 people shot in drive-by shooting at Orange County night club; gunman at large
					

Six people were shot at an Orange County nightclub early Saturday morning, deputies say.




					www.fox35orlando.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 30, 2022)

Seems another drunken brawl ends in someone getting shot in gun soaked America








						Shooting at bar prompts Fountain’s first homicide investigation of 2022
					

A man was arrested early Saturday morning in Fountain after a shooting outside of a bar left one man dead.




					www.kktv.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 30, 2022)

Seems you can't even rely on well trained professionals not to make mistakes, yet any untrained amateur can buy guns in gun soaked America.








						Salinas police: Off-duty officer cleaning gun mistakenly shoots self, kills bystander
					

Salinas police said an off-duty Santa Cruz officer accidentally shot himself and 20-year-old Luis Alfredo Ferro-Sanchez on Friday while cleaning his own gun. Ferro-Sanchez died from the single gunshot wound to his torso, officials said.




					www.ktvu.com


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 30, 2022)

Seems you can't even take your dog for a walk in gun soaked America.








						Officials release grim details on killing of Portland hiker, puppy
					

An investigation into the mysterious death of a Portland hiker and his dog left family with few answers in the two months that have followed. Now, after multiple requests from KOIN 6 News, public o…




					www.koin.com


----------



## westwall (Oct 30, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> We have a long history of hooliganism at football matches. But we have never had a shot fired at a game.





Nah, they just stab and beat people to death.


DURRRRRR


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 30, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Seems you can't even take your dog for a walk in gun soaked America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm..those are all you have…..,?

You have to work a lot harder….,,

Remember, in 6 years your governments in Europe handed over 15 million innocent men, women and children to the German socialists for murder…….fathers, mothers and their young children.

15 million in 6 years…….

Your governments only stopped murdering those innocent people when Americans, with our guns, made you stop.

Meanwhile, those few posts you keep posting?

They represent criminals murdering criminals…..the majority of the murder victims in the U.S.  Along with their friends and associates they are the majority of those murdered with guns in the U.S.

what is the total number of people murdered in the U.S., in order to accurately compare our country to Europe?

In 246 years of American history, our criminal on criminal gun murder number is around 2,460,000

246 years to reach a tiny number compared to what you Europeans did in just 6 years.

Meanwhile…..

leach year in the U.S. Americans with their legal guns save about 175,000 people……lives saved from murder. 
Also…according to research by our Centers for Disease Control, Americans , on average use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies, murders, beatings, stabbings, mass public shootings…..and with our civilian gun ownership, we prevent our government from the mass murder that your governments engaged in………

The lesson from the European murder of 15 million men, women and children is supposed to be…..

Never Forget

What we see in your posts about the gun violence in America is instead this.….

We  don’t think our governments will murder us again, so we don’t want guns……

So….keep posting your stories….you have to find 15 million of them just to keep up with murder committed by your governments.

And, really, you have to find even more each year to match the lives saved by guns…1.1 million each year to start with….

you have a lot of posting to do…….


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 30, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Seems someone didn't like the service...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Criminals….you will find that the shooters have long criminal histories…have been repeatedly captured by the p9lice for those crimes……..and our left wing, democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians, keep releasing them from jail and prison…..

Again, this isn’t a gun problem, this is a democrat party policy problem.

Dont worry….your left wingers in Britain are the same as ours, and will get to the point where they will release the most violent criminals in Britain…..and their violence will escalate as well…your left wing has already begun the process of wrecking your vaunted British police……the racism accusations are just their first step…


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 30, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh dear, looks like another Saturday night firefight in Minneapolis, in gun soaked America
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Criminals..

shooting criminals? 

Get back to us when the criminal stories match the 1.1 million times a year Americans use their legal guns to stop criminals.  Rapes, robberies, murders, beatings, stabbings, mass public shootings, and government murder, stopped by our good, armed civilians…..lives saved each year because our citizens have guns.

Or 1.5 million times a year if you use the Department of Justice numbers.

20 years of gun self defense….about 20 million times that guns were used to save lives…….more than the 15 million innocent men, women and children you guys in Europe murdered in just 6 years…..

What is it about saving lives with guns that just sets you off?

Is it that you love government so much, that you will ignore the men, women and children governments in Europe murdered?

That is truly a blind spot you Europeans have…….

Never Forget…..that was the lesson you should have learned from the Holocaust……….

You didn’t forget…..you just  want to be taken care of and need to forget  in order to live with yourselves.


----------



## hadit (Oct 30, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> How many times have you been struck by lightning or seen someone struck by lightning? It still happens to people, just because you haven't experienced an event doesn't mean it doesn't happen, or can't happen.


Tens of thousands of people die on the highways every year, yet you continue to ride in cars and don't hyperventilate in fear every time you get in one. Cars and guns fulfill a need and we use them knowing the possibility of harm they may cause. The point being that you can't pretend it happens to everyone in the US.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 1, 2022)

3 Scenes from America......

Notice.......first story.......for joe and vagabond

Here we have the actual video of the attack, and how the Lyft driver was able to access and use his gun to drive off 2 violent criminals.

The Lyft Driver was attacked by 2 men......he managed to get his gun, pointed it at the first guy, and he ran away, the guy in the car, had the gun pointed at him....he ran away too....

So, joe, vagabond...notice....this guy did not shoot the attackers, did not fire his weapon......the criminals ran away.

Americans use their guns 1.1 million times a year just like this, according to the CDC....no shots fired, no criminals wounded or killed...they run away, or surrender........


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 1, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Seems someone didn't like the service...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And another scene from America.......a violent homeless man stabs a man and his daughter to death.........this is what you prefer.....becuase if they had had a gun, they might be alive today.  For you, it is better they were stabbed to death than that they had a gun to stop the killer....









						Father and daughter stabbed to death by homeless man in Los Angeles
					

An argument by three people living in their cars led to a stabbing that left a man and a woman dead at a Palmdale shopping center, authorities said Friday.




					www.kptv.com


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 1, 2022)

cnm said:


> Be fair now, the NRA doesn't permit them at its conventions. It understands they're dangerous things and there's no right to bear arms on private property.


You know this is false, right?
Because you know the 'no guns' policy belomgs to the venue, not the NRA - right?
Right?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?




This is the actual problem......not people who own guns.....a criminal released by leftists....commits murder..........

*A Chicago man shot and killed his girlfriend while on electronic monitoring, then ran out of the house so he could get to court on time for a hearing, prosecutors said Monday. The woman’s three-year-old daughter allegedly told police that she saw Rodearl McElroy kill her mother.*

*McElroy, 29, is the 48th person accused of killing or shooting—or attempting to kill or shoot—someone in Chicago while awaiting trial for a felony this year. The alleged crimes involved at least 86 victims, 22 of whom died.*











						#48: Man killed his girlfriend while on electronic monitoring, then fled the scene to get to his court hearing on time, prosecutors say
					

A Chicago man shot and killed his girlfriend while on electronic monitoring, then ran out of the house so he could get to court on time for a hearing, prosecutors said Monday. The woman's three-year-old daughter allegedly told police that she saw Rodearl McElroy kill her mother.




					cwbchicago.com
				






Some more scenes from America, thanks to leftist democrats....

Related 2022 Stories​#1: Man who tried to shoot 3 outside a North Side restaurant on New Year’s Day had a pending felony case, prosecutors say (January 6, 2022)

#2: Felon awaiting trial for 4 sexual assault cases escaped from electronic monitoring and tried to kill investigators who tracked him down, prosecutors say (January 15, 2022)

#3: With felony gun case pending, man shot passerby during “exchange of gunfire,” prosecutors say (January 23, 2022)

#4: Seven-time felon on electronic monitoring for his 4th gun case tried to shoot and kill his girlfriend’s father, prosecutors say (January 26, 2022)

#5: Teen on electronic monitoring for TWO gun cases carjacked a Lyft driver, then shot a 15-year-old at point-blank range, prosecutors say (February 10, 2022)

#6: Man killed nursing student months after going AWOL from felony DUI case, prosecutors say (February 20, 2022)

#7: Man shot and killed his own brother while on bail for a felony gun case, prosecutors say (February 22, 2022)

#8: Beloved Hyde Park bartender was killed by a robber who has 3 pending felony cases, prosecutors said (March 7, 2022)

#9: Man involved in New Year’s shoot-out that left one dead was on bail for his 3rd gun felony, prosecutors say (March 8, 2022)

#10: An 11-time convicted felon shot a 3-year-old and tried to kill the boy’s mother while on felony bail, prosecutors say (March 11, 2022)

#11: Man allegedly stabbed another to death 4 days after getting released on felony bail (March 29, 2022)

#12: He opened fire on his ex’s house, killing a man, prosecutors say. But he was supposed to be home 24/7 for a pending felony gun case. (March 29, 2022)

#13: Man shot a woman, fired toward 4 others, while on bond for being a felon in possession of a firearm, prosecutors say (April 7, 2022)

#14: Man killed his parents in an Uptown senior center while on bond for federal armed robbery and gun charges, prosecutors say (April 14. 2022)

#15: Four-time felon opened fire on a carload of victims, injuring 2 while on bond for felony gun case, prosecutors say (April 20, 2022)

#16: Man shot his ex this month and her boyfriend last month, prosecutors say. He was on felony bail. (April 24, 2022)

#17: Man tried to kill 2 cable TV installers over a missing dog, prosecutors say. He was on bail at the time. (April 30, 2022)

#18: Man escaped from electronic monitoring and ran over a cop in a stolen car while fleeing a murder scene, prosecutors say (May 19, 2022)

#19: A two-time felon circled a West Side neighborhood for 15 minutes looking for someone to kill in a revenge murder, prosecutors say. He was on bond for a gun case at the time. (May 21, 2022)

#20: Alleged mass shooter had a felony gun case pending when he killed 2, wounded 7 near Magnificent Mile, records show (May 22, 2022)

#21: Five months after escaping from electronic monitoring, he helped shoot up a carload of people, injuring 2, prosecutors say (May 29, 2022)

#22: Man accused of setting ‘Walking Man’ on fire has been AWOL from 2 felony cases for 15 months, court records show (May 30, 2022)

#23: Two weeks after being charged with having a stolen rifle in a hijacked car, he allegedly shot a man with a rifle after getting out of a hijacked car (June 11, 2022)

#24: Gunman left a woman paralyzed in River North just 4 weeks after officials sent his felony gun case to a “peace circle,” prosecutors say (June 13, 2022)

#25: Teen acted as murderer’s driver while awaiting trial for carjacking, stolen car cases: prosecutors say (July 6, 2022)

#26: Man shot victim 5 times, days after being charged in a felony narcotics case, prosecutors say (July 7, 2022)

#27: Concealed carry holder shot man who opened fire on his car at McDonald’s, prosecutors say (July 14, 2022)

#28: Terrorism, attempted murder charges filed against man who allegedly detonated bomb on Pink Line in May (August 8, 2022)

#29: Three-time felon shot robbery victim while on bail for felony gun case, prosecutors say (August 23, 2022)

#30: Concealed carry holder shoots 7-time felon who tried to kill him, prosecutors say. That man was on bail for a felony gun case. (August 25, 2022)

#31: Anti-violence worker, who’s also a 9-time felon, shot himself in the butt at a Bucktown gas station while on felony bail, prosecutors say (August 25, 2022)

#32: Killer shot motorcyclist 16 times while awaiting trial for a felony gun case, prosecutors say (September 1, 2022)

#33: Man killed his half-sister’s boyfriend while on electronic monitoring for shooting someone else, prosecutors say (September 5, 2022)

#34: Two months after posting bail for a felony gun case, he participated in a botched robbery that left the victim dead, prosecutors say (September 8, 2022)

#35: One week after being released on felony gun charge, man shot and killed rival gang member in random attack, prosecutors say (September 8, 2022)

#36: Driver exchanged shots with gunman in another car while on felony bail, prosecutors say (September 10, 2022)

#37: Man shot woman dead because he didn’t want her at a block party—while he was supposed to be home on electronic monitoring for 3 felonies, prosecutors say (September 15, 2022)

#38: Gunman shot 12-year-old boy in the head while on $1,000 bail for one of Illinois’ most serious gun crimes (September 17, 2022)

#39: A 16-year-old boy with two active juvenile gun cases shot and killed a man during a robbery last month, prosecutors say (September 22, 2022)

#40: Teen with pending gun case shot acquaintance at South Side gas station, prosecutors say (September 22, 2022)

#41: Felon engaged in ‘gunfight at the OK Corral’ while on electronic monitoring, officials say (September 22, 2022)

#42: Man nearly killed beloved chef during a violent carjacking and robbery in Chinatown—while on felony bail, prosecutors say (September 24, 2022)

#43: Driver of hijacked car that killed woman while fleeing police had a pending felony case, prosecutors say (October 1, 2022)

#44: Chicago man shot and killed 2 people at a party while on bond for attempted murder, prosecutors say (October 5, 2022)

#45: A man on bond and on parole for stolen car cases shot a concealed carry holder during a South Loop carjacking, prosecutors say (October 7, 2022)

#46: Man beat choked girlfriend, beat her with baseball bat while on felony bail, prosecutors say (October 15, 2022)

#47: North Side man attacked, sexually assaulted, threatened to kill woman while he was on felony bail, prosecutors say (November 11, 2022)


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?




A woman is attacked by a man with a knife.......another woman comes up and shoots the guy......that is self defense in America....


*A 33-year-old woman was trying to enter a residential building in the East Garfield Park neighborhood's 700 block of North Spaulding Avenue at about 8:17 p.m. when a 62-year-old man approached and swung a knife, striking her, police said. Another woman, 54, then arrived on the scene and shot the man multiple times.*









						Chicago shooting: Woman shoots man stabbing another woman in East Garfield Park, police say
					

A man was shot after stabbing a woman trying to enter a West Side residential building, Chicago police said.




					abc7chicago.com
				




In Europe, both women would likely have been stabbed to death.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 22, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?




More good Americans using their legal guns to stop rapes, robberies, murders, stabbings, beatings, mass public shootings....and keeping our government from murdering 15 million innocent men, women and children...you know, like the Europeans did in just 6 years....



			One moment, please...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 22, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?




Normal gun owners are not our problem....left wing, soft on crime, no cash bail policies and the push to release the most violent criminals over and over again is our problem....

This guy was released after just 4 1/2 years of a 12 year sentence....then went on to murder someone...this would not have happened in Japan...









						Chicago man shot a security guard just months after serving only 4½ years of a 12-year carjacking sentence, prosecutors say
					

Salvador Reitinger received a 12-year sentence for his second carjacking, but got out of prison in July after serving less than 5 years. Now, Chicago police say, he shot and tried to kill a security guard.




					cwbchicago.com


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?



This is a scene from America……democrats releasing violent criminals …









						Teen charged in connection to murder was on probation after plea deal
					

Mekhi Darville didn’t have a beef with any of the guys hanging around the Fuel Smart gas station and convenience store in Gonzales, Louisiana a couple of weeks ago. The high school senior was ju...




					bearingarms.com


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Seems you can't even take your dog for a walk in gun soaked America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Europe……15 million innocent men, women and children murdered Ed in 6 years by their governments.

Gun murder in the entire 246 year history of the United States?

About 2,460,000….the majority of the victims criminals…..not innocent men, women and children.

When American murder numbers reach European murder numbers get back to us.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2022)

Another scene from America…..two armed citizens stop a home invasion, hold the attacker for police, and never fire a shot……..

*Like most good guys with guns, the two CCW holders used good judgement and didn’t fire a shot. But they made it clear to the lunatic in question that if he continued, he’d suffer some ballistic bodily alteration. At the sight of the gunsand the determined men willing to use them, the drug-addled 32-year-old home invader, according to police, experienced a sudden change of demeanor.*









						Like Good Neighbors, Armed Citizens Are There: Michigan Home Invasion Stopped By a Pair of Armed Neighbors - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ Moms Demand Action’s Shannon Watts claims that defensive gun uses don’t happen.  They’re just an urban myth.  A fantasy perpetrated by crazed gun nuts. Then again, “gaslighting” is the 2022 word of the year. Bright and early last Friday morning, two separate...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?




We don't have gun crime because normal people can own and carry guns......we have gun crime because the democrat party, the leftist party here in the states, keeps releasing the most violent and dangerous criminals over and over again.....

*In the Land of Lincoln, prison sentences are mere suggestions. They’re kinda like dog years, only in reverse. Take the case of Samuel Parsons-Salas, released on parole early for a double-fatal home invasion in 2009. Less than three months out of lockup, he shot four this past weekend, killing three execution-style in Mayor Lori Lightfoot’s mostly peaceful city. The fourth victim is in critical condition.*

*Soft-on-crime prosecutors dropped not one, not two, but ten murder counts in that 2009 case in return for a plea bargain deal. In what may be the mother of all sweetheart plea deals, prosecutors dropped thirty felony charges in the case to get a mere eight years in prison for a guy who killed two in a deadly home invasion.*









						Reimagining Criminal Justice: Newly Paroled Killer Shoots Three Execution-Style in Chicago [VIDEO] - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ In the Land of Lincoln, prison sentences are mere suggestions. They’re kinda like dog years, only in reverse. Take the case of Samuel Parsons-Salas, released on parole early for a double-fatal home invasion in 2009. Less than three months out of lockup, he shot...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 18, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?




Good guy with a gun stops shooter........why we own and carry guns.....to save lives.










						“Good Samaritan” Armed Amazon employee stops shooter who opened fire at Arizona facility, police say “likely preventing further bloodshed”
					

This attack was stopped at the Amazon warehouse parking lot in Chandler, Arizona. More examples are available here. . An armed Arizona man is being credited as a “good Samaritan&#82…




					crimeresearch.org


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 23, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


Another of the 1.1 million times a year Americans us their legal guns to stop violent criminals....a scene from America....

Hmmm...the home invader had an illegal gun.....seeing as how he wasn't able to legally buy, own or carry the gun he had....


The homeowner was asleep in his bed a little after 9:30 at night. He was woken by a noise coming from his kitchen. The homeowner got out of bed and grabbed his handgun. The defender had his gun in his hands when the intruder kicked down his bedroom door. The homeowner shot the intruder twice in the upper-center chest as the intruder came through the fatal funnel of the doorway. The intruder immediately fell to the floor. The defender stopped shooting. He stayed at the scene and called 911 for help.

News reports don’t mention when the homeowner put away his firearm. The homeowner met law enforcement when they arrived. He also gave the officers a brief statement.​Emergency Medical Services began treatment of the attacker. He was first driven to a local transport pad and then flown by a medical helicopter to the nearest level 1 trauma center in Las Vegas. The attacker was immediately placed in critical care.
Police identified the firearm that the armed attacker was carrying. It was a shotgun stolen the night before during a home invasion at another address. The intruder was also identified as Shawn Richards. Richards has a history of criminal convictions. If he survives, he will be charged with home invasion, grand larceny of a firearm, burglary, being a prohibited person in possession of a firearm, and probation violations.










						Armed Citizen Shoots Armed Fugitive During Home Invasion
					

This defender was outgunned. He easily stopped an armed criminal where he was weakest. This is what we know today.




					www.ammoland.com


----------



## LuckyDuck (Dec 26, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?


A portion of city high school students are involved in gang activity and get their hands on stolen firearms.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 28, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?




Why do we have gun crime in the U.S?   Because the democrat party keeps releasing violent gun offenders no matter how many crimes they commit......and they attack the police to the point they can't, or won't do their jobs....

*It turns out that at least one of those arrested was a veteran of the criminal justice system who was under court “supervision” at the time of the murder. David Zimmer dug into the records and recounts the story:*
*
-----*
*So now he is involved in a murder. As more facts come out, we will learn that most or all of the gang members involved in the Mall of America altercation and shooting had extensive contact with Minnesota’s criminal justice system, mostly as juveniles. The lesson they were taught by those experiences is that in a liberal state like Minnesota, crime is not taken seriously and is not seriously punished. That is the root cause of the Nordstrom murder and of Minnesota’s spiraling crime rate.*









						Root Cause of the Crime Problem
					

I wrote on Christmas Eve about the murder that took place at the Mall of America. An update: the five gang members who were involved in the crime celebrated at a White Castle and were arrested the next day. It turns out that at least one of those arrested was a veteran of the criminal justice...




					www.powerlineblog.com


----------



## Hollie (Dec 30, 2022)

Other scenes from America. 

Americans have learned that democrats will do everything they can to unleash criminals on the public. 










						Foiled: Five times armed citizens fought back against attackers in 2022
					

Americans across the country used guns in self-defense in 2022, defending themselves or others, protecting their homes and preventing further bloodshed in mass shootings.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Americans have frequently used legal guns to thwart crimes, defend themselves or their homes and even stop mass shootings. Some estimates suggest instances of firearms being used in self-defense stretch into the millions yearly.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 4, 2023)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Someone shooting up a school football game. Why do you need a gun to watch a football game ?




Another scene from America.......a 72 year old man stops a violent, 22 year old criminal....he doesn't use Krav Maga...he shoots him.....

Anyone think a 72 year old could handle a violent 22 year old in a hand to hand fight, or if the 22 year old had a knife or a club?









						UPDATE: Elderly man, homeowner shoots and kills 22-year-old during home invasion, armed robbery attempt
					

A 22-year-old man is dead after it is believed he followed a 79-year-old man home from a local establishment in an armed robbery and home invasion attempt early Tuesday morning,




					www.waow.com


----------

